# Honey Locust



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2021)

Playing around with a different shaped bowl. Also getting practice using a hollowing tool. Around 8" diameter and 4" tall.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## djg (Feb 13, 2021)

Beautiful! I love Locust. Nice bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2021)

That is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 13, 2021)

Great job of hollowing that precious wood! What tool did you use and how did you think it performed? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 13, 2021)

Very nice piece, love the curve, finish, orientation of the grain, design on bottom and photography !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2021)

Sweet bowl, I really like that form Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Great job of hollowing that precious wood! What tool did you use and how did you think it performed? Chuck



I used the John Jordon 1/2" hollowing tool (the curved one) on the top half of the interior. It works well, as far as i can tell  , no real experience with hollowing, or this type of cutter, so figuring it out as I go. The cutter is really just a small scraper, so as long as kept that thought in mind, worked well. Able to get good clean finish by angling the cutter to get a shear cut, so happy with that. Took a little time for my mind to realize that you are not going to remove wood as fast as you will with a gouge, and once I quit trying to hog wood quickly, it worked much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice! Great shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 13, 2021)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 13, 2021)

Tim great wood and great turn. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 13, 2021)

That's a keeper. Good on'ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 26, 2021)

Nicely done! I love the shape of it. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2021)

I like that a lot! I've used Honey Locust in Flatwork but haven't turned any yet. Great shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice work Tim. How did you do the eyelash curves on the bottom? Did you draw each line with a pencil and stencil then use a drag knife or a push plow or other?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2021)

Tony said:


> I like that a lot! I've used Honey Locust in Flatwork but haven't turned any yet. Great shape!


Turns great! I’ve made 4 bowls out of Honey Locust and I concluded it’s very easy to work with! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 27, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice work Tim. How did you do the eyelash curves on the bottom? Did you draw each line with a pencil and stencil then use a drag knife or a push plow or other?


I would hazard a guess and say it’s a Robert Sorby texturing tool or something similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 27, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice work Tim. How did you do the eyelash curves on the bottom? Did you draw each line with a pencil and stencil then use a drag knife or a push plow or other?


Barb is correct, i used the Sorby micro texturing tool. Handy little tool to add a quick detail. Just a "geared" disk with sharp points that spins on a brass bushing. Lots of effects are possible by changing the angle of presentation and speed of lateral movement.



 The two different direction curves are achieved by holding the cutter at about 45° to the right for one set, and then rotating it 90° to cut the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 27, 2021)

Here's another pic. The Sorby disk is about 7/8" diameter. Next to it is a little cutter I just finished that will be used to do much finer details on much smaller projects. It is a 1/8" brass pipe nipple with tiny little bearings inside to hold the 1/8" shaft of Dremel cutters. At the bottom of the bearings is a rare earth magnet to keep the cutter from falling out. That is all supported by a wood dowel used as a spacer.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 27, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's another pic. The Sorby disk is about 7/8" diameter. Next to it is a little cutter I just finished that will be used to do much finer details on much smaller projects. It is a 1/8" brass pipe nipple with tiny little bearings inside to hold the 1/8" shaft of Dremel cutters. At the bottom of the bearings is a rare earth magnet to keep the cutter from falling out. That is all supported by a wood dowel used as a spacer.
> 
> View attachment 204161


Nice! That's pretty inventive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 27, 2021)

Barb said:


> Nice! That's pretty inventive!


It is, but I'm not the one to come up with the idea  . Lots of different versions out there, and Klingspors even sells a kit with all the components (minus the handle).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2021)

trc65 said:


> It is, but I'm not the one to come up with the idea  . Lots of different versions out there, and Klingspors even sells a kit with all the components (minus the handle).



Thanks Tim, I'll have to check and see if there are some videos on using it.


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 27, 2021)

That is a good looking bowl tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 27, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks Tim, I'll have to check and see if there are some videos on using it.


Nick Agar has several videos demonstrating the Sorby texturing tools, believe he is one of Sorby's paid endorsers. Does some amazing things with the tool.

Don't remember where I found instructions for the one I made, could have been a Mike Peace video.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

